# First Harness for a puppy?



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

As per JMM's suggestion to train your puppy to go to the bathroom walking from their crate on a leash (and harness) to the pee pad and not carry them, what harness fits a 12ish week old puppy?


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ May 7 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773275


> As per JMM's suggestion to train your puppy to go to the bathroom walking from their crate on a leash (and harness) to the pee pad and not carry them, what harness fits a 12ish week old puppy?[/B]



I found a really nice pre-formed soft one at the local WalMart. I don't have an easy access to a Pet shop--live in a small town--I got a medium--it looked small and is adjustible- really easy to put on since it is already shaped. It was about $5. Fred weighed about 3+ pounds at the time-he is up to 6+ and it still fits since it is adjustible


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

It depends on the size of your puppy. I ended up having custom harnesses done for my girls as puppies especially for Abbie as she was a tiny peanut (and still is). Angelyn (thinkpink) has made some super cute ones for my girls, her store is Tickled Pink Boutique.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I just use a show lead as it slips on very quickly.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

There are several options. You could use a vest/dress or if you're going to be inside you could use a breakaway collar with a leash. Really it probably all depends on what you want to get used to using in the end.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

I checked out Walmart as I saw a previous post that there were good 'first harnesses' there that were inexpensive-- but Walmart only had big ones.

As of right now, the puppy I will be getting (not sure when though) won't grow to be more than 5 pounds, so I don't know exactly how big she will be when I get her.

thinkpink, what is a breakaway collar, and JMM, what is a show lead?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

A breakaway collar is basically a cat collar...I believe all (or at least MOST) cat collars are designed to release from the buckle if snagged by a tree, fence, etc. to avoid the choking hazzard.

A show lead is basically a very lightweight leash that just slips over the head of the dog and tightens and loosens easily. They are not designed to pull your dog around or anything, only to guide them in the show ring. You wouldn't want to use this to take your dog for a walk outside by any means, but for indoor potty training it would work fine.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ May 7 2009, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773361


> A breakaway collar is basically a cat collar...I believe all (or at least MOST) cat collars are designed to release from the buckle if snagged by a tree, fence, etc. to avoid the choking hazzard.
> 
> A show lead is basically a very lightweight leash that just slips over the head of the dog and tightens and loosens easily. They are not designed to pull your dog around or anything, only to guide them in the show ring. You wouldn't want to use this to take your dog for a walk outside by any means, but for indoor potty training it would work fine.[/B]


Thanks for clearing that up for me! The show lead would be a quick way to bring my puppy to the pad, without putting on and taking off a harness.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ May 7 2009, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773363


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ May 7 2009, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773361





> A breakaway collar is basically a cat collar...I believe all (or at least MOST) cat collars are designed to release from the buckle if snagged by a tree, fence, etc. to avoid the choking hazzard.
> 
> A show lead is basically a very lightweight leash that just slips over the head of the dog and tightens and loosens easily. They are not designed to pull your dog around or anything, only to guide them in the show ring. You wouldn't want to use this to take your dog for a walk outside by any means, but for indoor potty training it would work fine.[/B]


Thanks for clearing that up for me! The show lead would be a quick way to bring my puppy to the pad, without putting on and taking off a harness.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep! If you're only looking for something to help guide your baby to a pee pad, that would be my 1st choice.  I think they are dirt cheap, too!


----------

